

News developers should know about database managers - hn12
http://www.itworld.com/software/112800/database-round

======
wglb
Unencumbered by useful content. "Although DBMS is an old technology, it's also
a fresh one". What?

~~~
catfish
Like Algebra or Set Theory. Old technology indeed...

Oh that's right, you don't need silly things like Algebra or Calculus when you
go NoSQL.

<http://www.tc.umn.edu/~hause011/code/SQLexample.txt> -

"solid provable framework"

but I digress....

